# The "C" Word...



## Firemajic

I am trying to paint Cats... damn! They are so difficult....


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Beautiful detail in the coloration. Everything looks proportionate. I think the only thing you need to focus on is depth.


----------



## Firemajic

RhythmOvPain said:


> Beautiful detail in the coloration. Everything looks proportionate. I think the only thing you need to focus on is depth.



Do you mean... more shadows to make it look 3D ?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Yeah, and maybe if you turn the paper slightly in an irregular direction the lines will fall more naturally than if you do, say, two sides of a face; one thing I see a LOT from all different kinds of artists is like one half will be flawless and the other comes out kinda lopsided or disproportionate.

You captured the proportions, but failed to angle the profile 100% correctly which skews the image, or in this case, the right side of the cat's face.

It's beautifully colored and very well drawn. If I had to rate it I'd give it a solid 9.


----------



## Firemajic

OO I see... The reference photo had some weird shadows, and I have a real problem "Seeing" the cat's face as a whole, I tend to focus on lines, when I draw, and definite hard line shadows of black and white... and I forget about the grey areas... 
Thanks for your helpful comments...


----------



## RhythmOvPain

For all that, you captured the cat flawlessly. I thought you had a live model.


----------



## Firemajic

No... I do share my home with a huge Main Coon Cat... and I have made these sketches of him... but he is highly... uncooperative


----------



## Gumby

Firemajic said:


> No... I do share my home with a huge Main Coon Cat... and I have made these sketches of him... but he is highly... uncooperative



Yep. WE tend to have to cooperate with THEM, yes?


----------



## Darren White

Firemajic said:


> No... I do share my home with a huge Main Coon Cat... and I have made these sketches of him... but he is highly... uncooperative



Ooohhh, we have 3 Maine Coons here (the fourth died a little while ago)! They are so sweet and beautiful
(and stubborn)
I love your painting


----------



## Firemajic

Gumby, I am NOT a cat person.... but This cat... I adore! I have always had dog and horses and lizards... sooo, a cat is very... challenging  for some reason... he LOVES boxes... he weighs around 17 pounds, but he can stuff his body in tiny boxes...

Darren... I am sorry for your loss.... life would be less... intriguing without THAT damn cat...  I can't have any potted plants... and if there is a glass of water... he will not stop until he knocks it over...


----------



## andrewclunn

I feel like the lower jaw isn't shown when it should be.  The down turned and also slightly sideways slant of the face means that the side of the lower jaw should be visible, but it is not.  Imagine adding an unhinged jaw as if the cat were yawning, then close it, to visualize what i mean.


----------



## Firemajic

andrewclunn said:


> I feel like the lower jaw isn't shown when it should be.  The down turned and also slightly sideways slant of the face means that the side of the lower jaw should be visible, but it is not.  Imagine adding an unhinged jaw as if the cat were yawning, then close it, to visualize what i mean.




Yeah... the pic I was looking at was a 3/4 view of the head looking down... but as I progressed... I forgot that ... I think it looks more like a Sugar Glider... lol....


----------



## andrewclunn

Don't get me wrong.  Still very good strokes and the things you got right are all worth praising.


----------



## Firemajic

andrewclunn said:


> Don't get me wrong.  Still very good strokes and the things you got right are all worth praising.



 Oo I understand, and I thank you... I need all the pointers I can get, and my brother isn't really any help... he thinks every thing I do is awesome...... I think he is afraid of me... lmao... ahhh life is good!


----------



## Firemajic

Starting a new one...


----------



## LeeC

Coming along nicely


----------



## sas

Love the eyes.

I planned to do an entire canvas of only human eyes, but haven’t yet. I love eyes. I doodle them, always have.


----------



## SilverMoon

Purrrfect! J- The shading is neither overdone nor faint. Love the grayish green eyes. Works so well with your pencil work.

Animals are so difficult to draw. I've only drawn one then worked to end with watercolor. One of my cat - Sweet Jane. Oh, and Little Ducky when I was five... 

You painted your coon cat live? I could never do that! So glad you're really getting into this.


----------



## SilverMoon

_dp_


----------



## Firemajic

I would love to C.... er.. see your painting


----------



## SilverMoon

OK. Is it alright if I post her here? Just a bit low on energy to manage my own thread.


----------



## Firemajic

Of course... I would be Deee-lighted


----------



## SilverMoon

OK. Will dig through my portfolio tomorrow and scan her in. Thank you.


----------



## escorial

There is so much character in your work....


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> There is so much character in your work....




Well thank you ... I am embarrassed to say, I ruined that last Puss painting... you can see what I mean... I did not know what the hell I was doing or how to make the transition form face to body... and the chin is too big.... actually... this cat looks like he has the Mange... lol....


----------



## escorial

Most can draw/paint a cat but you just give them a personality....warts an all..


----------



## Firemajic

AGAIN!!! This is a beginning layout for a puss portrait in pencil.... say THAT 3 times fast


----------



## Firemajic

The eyes are hopefully in the right place, and the direction of the hair.. fur? is in place...


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

*Ozzy approves*



Firemajic said:


> AGAIN!!! This is a beginning layout for a puss portrait in pencil.... say THAT 3 times fast



His own personal artist, fame at last!


----------



## Firemajic

Who could resist that fabulous feline face...


----------



## Firemajic

I think this is almost finished...
 except for the ears, one is longer than the other


----------



## escorial

purrrfect


----------



## Firemajic

The almost finished portrait is right above your post, Escorial.... 

How is your artwork going?


----------



## escorial

not doin much....walked past the art supply shop the other day and walked past later with two pair of pumps,coco shaker,tin of coffee  an a pair of white socks stuffed in me bag..


----------



## Firemajic

LOL... well sometimes shopping IS more satisfying than painting... or writing...  I do miss your artwork and poetry....


----------



## escorial

going to an exhibit soon were a guy who worked for the tate was asked to pick any artworks he has handled while working there....couple of turners on show..i might feel like painting after that...


----------



## sas

Really, really wonderful cat. Now how would Picasso draw him? LOL.  
I’d put a gold ring in his nose. Bright gold. Oh, and curl his right lip!
Trust me, a nut like me would buy that.


----------



## sas

Fire, I edited my suggestion. Did you read all three lines. I wasn’t kidding.


----------



## Firemajic

LOL... yeah, I would love to see that, sas... THAT would be art.... I am just practicing drawing furrrrr..... that way, when I start a new Firefox painting, I can give it more drama.... and he will be tasseled and wearing jewels... 


Escorial, I hope you go to the art show, and leave INSPIRED... your paintings are one of the things that inspired me to try watercolor....


----------



## Firemajic

sas said:


> Really, really wonderful cat. Now how would Picasso draw him? LOL.
> I’d put a gold ring in his nose. Bright gold. Oh, and curl his right lip!
> Trust me, a nut like me would buy that.




Yes... I did.... and if I am ever brave enough to paint like you suggest... I will paint a rebel puss with nose ring, and give it to YOU.... 

Title of painting " Sassy Rebel Puss"....


----------



## sas

Escorial,

I have definitely noticed your absence! Come back. I liked your work. Every summer I say I’m going to stop writing my poetry and paint again. I’ve no idea why the summer passes without painting. That used to be my only creative outlet. Now words consume me. And, my family doesn’t even care about the words I write.


----------



## escorial

why do you write sas....


----------



## Outsider

Firemajic said:


> I am trying to paint Cats... damn! They are so difficult....



Yeah I bet.  They run away whenever you get the can of spray paint out, don't they?


----------



## Firemajic

Outsider said:


> Yeah I bet.  They run away whenever you get the can of spray paint out, don't they?




Spray paint?? But I don't use....................... O!!! o! Paint cats! Ima  F&&^%$^%$ doofus! [ of course!! ] :coffeescreen: hey... I wonder ... maybe.... yeah! I could!


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> why do you write sas....




escorial,

Like most old people, I egotistically thought my grand-girls might want to know about my life, and what I learned while living it. Most of my poetry is anecdotal. I never read or wrote poetry before 2011. But,  I found poetry to be the best form to use because a life can only be remembered in flashes, and poetry suits flashes. Anyone who writes a detailed account of their lives in an autobiographical word for word recounting narrative, is lying or it’s inaccurate. Trust me, I tried.

So far, my family only groans when they read my shit. I write on. My best hope is that my grand-girls may find some value in my poetry when asked to write a poem in college and they can plagerize one of mine. I’m hoping they have math/science brains like their mother, so ok by me. Ain’t no money in the arts.


----------



## escorial

Can't buy me love, love
Can't buy me love
I'll buy you a diamond ring my friend if it makes you feel alright
I'll get you anything my friend if it makes you feel alright
Cos I don't care too much for money, and money can't buy me love
I'll give you all I got to give if you say you'll love me too
I may not have a lot to give but what I got I'll give to you
I don't care too much for money, money can't buy me love
Can't buy me love, everybody tells me so
Can't buy me love, no no no, no
Say you don't need no diamond ring and I'll be satisfied
Tell me that you want the kind of thing that money just can't buy
I don't care too much for money, money can't buy me love
Owww…sas,sas,sassy,sas


----------



## sas

escorial

Picture the puss of Aristotle Onassis. Then picture what Jacqueline Kennedy looked like. Money counted. And, that’s too bad. Money can actually buy plenty if you’re ill here in the States. I know this first hand. We have also now moved to concierge physician services. You pay $3, 000 upfront to get instant response and front of the line service from your physician, even at publicly supported hospitals. We were just notified. The rest will soon only get Physician Assistanants or Nurse Practicianers and not the best Specialists. My family has major health issues. We can pay and will. Ain’t that a fuckin’ shame. The new and improved healthcare in America...made for the rich. Yep, I push the importance of money for my family. Choose careers wisely. Educate yourselves in what pays.


----------



## escorial

i have a love hate relationship with money..i luv it an it hates me..what it can't buy i can't use..he,he


----------



## sas

Escorial, Be glad you do not live in The States. And, thanks for Rep award! Those mean more to me than writing awards. Of course, I’m old enough now to know what to value.


----------



## SilverMoon

J- This is the only animal piece I mentioned. Done (years ago). Lots missing here- like her shadow on the ground? Runs fairly flat. I've always thought it was over-styled. But the colors a nice. 

To yours, beneath....








You've really got the 3D down and overall amazing portrait. Looks like I could touch the fur!
Best so far that I've seen.


----------



## Firemajic

Dear Laurie, I am madly in love with your painting... it is so soft and luscious .... and the scene is utterly charming... you should make prints off of your original and sell them... I would buy one .... you need to dust off your easel and get busy....seriously...thank you so much for sharing... I am quite inspired


----------



## SilverMoon

Thanks! You can download if you'd like. I worked from a photo to capture Janie - the rest is from my imagination. Actually, I just really  two small details - the lady bug and the strawberry.

For watercolors, I've always positioned paper on an architect's drawing board. I don't know if you work on a flat surface/table but it is so much easier working on a drawing board simply because the slant gives you better perspective and you won't crank your neck!

Here's an example: All price ranges so you don't have to break the bank. And great for scenery (you can't lug an architect's drawing board around)...


----------



## SilverMoon

Here's how it would look on table


----------



## Firemajic

THAT is cool! I have never tried painting on something like that... wouldn't the paint run down the paper? Or... maybe I am just using too much water... I am never sure how much is too much


----------



## SilverMoon

J- You can adjust the drawing board to any angle you're comfortable with. If you deposit lots of watercolor keep the board more upright and let dry. And it's_ important_ to work with heavier poundage of paper rather than sketching paper so paper wont buckle.

Here's where I deposited more water than usual _(straight from crazy imagination) _Notice the landscape. Just moved paper every which way for a bleed (blending)







Some artists like working dark to light but most, like myself, like to work light to dark because you can always layer more intense color over what you've painted.


----------



## Firemajic

Interesting... do you work on wet paper... or just really diluted watercolors?


----------



## Firemajic

O... the painting appeared! Lovely! I like the background colors, it pulls the painting together.... I can't do backgrounds... yet


----------



## SilverMoon

For "Church Cat" above, I used diluted watercolor. I've never worked on wet paper but it can be done. Don't know about the process to be of any help. Sorry.

Here's an enlarged image (of my grandmother) where I kept my brush less wet to get in detail. I could have never captured her eyes, face or hat applying heavily wet brush.

I see your beautiful cats are detailed too so I think keeping your hand light for now serves you well. Again, a drawing board is an artist's best friend. Sketch pads are good too but for just that. Pencil sketching (which I do love in itself) to work with ideas for the watercolor.

Here, I sketched Grandma directly onto the watercolor paper. Oh, and I worked from a photograph here.


----------



## SilverMoon

> O... the painting appeared! Lovely! I like the background colors, it pulls the painting together.... I can't do backgrounds... yet :wink:



It's pretty much the only landscape I've done. I do like it but not my favorite inspiration. Thanks!


----------



## Firemajic

SilverMoon said:


> For "Church Cat" above, I used diluted watercolor. I've never worked on wet paper but it can be done. Don't know about the process to be of any help. Sorry.
> 
> Here's an enlarged image (of my grandmother) where I kept my brush less wet to get in detail. I could have never captured her eyes, face or hat applying heavily wet brush.
> 
> I see your beautiful cats are detailed too so I think keeping your hand light for now serves you well. Again, a drawing board is an artist's best friend. Sketch pads are good too but for just that. Pencil sketching (which I do love in itself) to work with ideas for the watercolor.
> 
> Here, I sketched Grandma directly onto the watercolor paper. Oh, and I worked from a photograph here.




Well THIS is sublime.... not to mention charming...and I love how you suggested detail, without overdoing it... and you used remarkable restraint with not letting the color dominate her face.... love this... you are GOOD... really good....

The detail in my paintings were done with colored pencil.... I don't have control of my brush yet...  Thank you for sharing art from your private collection, I enjoyed seeing your work...


----------



## sas

Silvermoon, 

I am standing and applauding your painting. I hope your grandmother saw it. It is wonderful. I can see her personality!


----------



## SilverMoon

Grandmother was extraordinarily vain....She once pointed to a walled mirror from afar in a restaurant and said "Who is that stunning woman! Such class! I must go over and speak with her!' As she stood up, I urged her to sit down lest she walk right into the mirror.


----------



## sas

In honesty, I confess I rarely passed a mirror where I did not glance, admiring myself. Not so much, anymore. Ho-Ho. But, I’ve come to terms with aging. It’s ok. I had my time, some never did.  And, truthfully, I’m sorry about that. Attractiveness is just luck. Nothing to be proud about.


----------



## Firemajic

sas said:


> In honesty, I confess I rarely passed a mirror where I did not glance, admiring myself. Not so much, anymore. Ho-Ho. But, I’ve come to terms with aging. It’s ok. I had my time, some never did.  And, truthfully, I’m sorry about that. Attractiveness is just luck. Nothing to be proud about.




I have seen your pic... you are STUNNING! And your body... any woman of any age would be envious... true beauty is ageless, yes change happens, but that does not mean that you are not beautiful.... keep looking in the mirror.... every chance you get...


----------



## Firemajic

Maine Coon... .......    .... maybe....


----------



## bobo

Maine Coons are HUGE, aren't they ??
Doesn't she looks a bit triste ??
But I think you draw very well.
You're an Artist, magic - a magic Artist


----------



## iloveyou

why did you take a picture of your cat

haha, really good artwork.


----------



## SilverMoon

> Originally Posted by *me/Silver *  Jules- Purrrfect! The shading is neither overdone nor faint. Love the grayish green eyes. Works so well with your pencil work.
> 
> Animals are so difficult to draw. I've only drawn one (animal) then worked to end with watercolor. One f my cat - Sweet Jane. Oh, and Little Ducky when I was five


 J - My memory is very poor... I found 'Tom" today in the back of one of my two portfolios. He was commissioned by a friend of mine. I worked from a photograph and snuck in his bowl.







> Originally Posted by *Firemagic *THAT is cool! I have never tried painting on something like *that*...(_drawing board__)_ wouldn't the paint run down the paper? Or... maybe I am just using too much water... I am never sure how much is too much


 I also came across *that*_. _The ancient drawing board. I was assessing something? It certainly wasn't the mess...

.


----------



## Firemajic

Love that painting... you put so much personality in your work... ;_


----------



## Firemajic

*The BIG "C"....*

Forget about the tame pussy cat.... go for the wild thang.... purrrrrfect....

Tiger ... graphite on watercolor paper...


----------



## SilverMoon

Brava .....






F~ You're the Tiger! Going wild with different medias! A delight to the eye each time I see working with something new. Again, animals are so difficult to draw, to capture their complicated contours. I wish I could manage that. I know you like my "Tom" up their but he belongs to a card IMO. Yours belong in a frame.

Graphite on watercolor paper is inventive. One thing I could never work with is charcoal. I'd be washing my hands every 5 minutes...

J~ How long have you been working in the visual arts? Have you taken classes? S~


----------



## Firemajic

I asked my Brother to make me a copy of my Tiger drawing... so I could try painting it... it was a lot of fun...


----------



## Firemajic

Another cat.... unfinished...


----------



## bobo

Nice, fluffy one


----------



## Firemajic

Adding dark and light areas...Shading and blending....


----------



## Firemajic

Finished....


----------



## bobo

No colours ??


----------

